

Real-Time Linux Wiki - coderdude
https://rt.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page

======
coderdude
A rather amusing quote from the wiki:

"Controlling a laser with Linux is crazy, but everyone in this room is crazy
in his own way. So if you want to use Linux to control an industrial welding
laser, I have no problem with your using PREEMPT_RT." -- Linus Torvalds

